# Ideen für einen Reparaturnotdienst



## _blondie_ (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich stehe im Moment in einer kreativen Sackgasse:
Habe für einen Kunden (Handwerker) der am Anfang nicht wusste, was er überhaupt will,
(ausser, dass es preiswert sein soll ...) ein paar Logoentwürfe gescribbelt.
Es handelt sich um einen Reparaturnotdienst (Tischler-, Glaser-, Schlosserarbeiten, Einbruchsicherung, 24-Stunden-Notdienst).

Jetzt sind wir so weit: Er will
KEINE Initialen, Buchstaben, Bildmarken.
Eigentlich nur den Nachnamen als Logo (Wortmarke)
und 24-Stunden-Notdienst mit rein.

Hm. Und jetzt probier ich verschiedenste Varianten, (Geld ist hiermit nicht mehr verdient ... Möchte aber trotzdem, dass der Kunde zufrieden ist ...)
Versalien, mit Rahmen, negativ, ... keine Idee mehr ...

Ich suche noch eine Idee, wie man grafisch den Reparaturnotdienst erkennen/darstellen kann, irgendwas Besonderes, nicht NUR den Namen, aber nicht zu spezifisch (er macht ja viele verschiedene Bereiche!)

Hat wer nen Tipp?

blondie
- verzweifel -


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Dezember 2004)

_blondie_ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich nur den Nachnamen als Logo (Wortmarke)



Und wie lautet der Nachname bzw. der Name, der in das Logo soll?


----------



## _blondie_ (1. Dezember 2004)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie lautet der Nachname bzw. der Name, der in das Logo soll?




der Name ist BIRKNER

Gruss
blondie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Dezember 2004)

BIRKNER.

Also da ist mir als erstes die schöne ungerade Zahl an Buchstaben aufgefallen und das
"K" welches sich dann notgedrungenermaßen in der Mitte befindet.
Und aus diesem K kann man sicher einiges basteln... Beispielsweise ein "Hilfe-Kreuz",
Schraubenschlüssel etc. 
Eine ordentliche Typo mit dem abgesetzten und vielleicht andersfarbigen Wort-Bild-K wird
sicher einiges hermachen.

Summa summarum: Gestalte aus dem K irgendwas, was die Firma auszeichnet, 
natürlich alles abstrakt und stilisiert, aber dennoch gut erkennbar.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## _blondie_ (1. Dezember 2004)

Danke!

Werd's mal probieren.


blondie.


----------

